# Angelschein in Brandenburg



## Evo

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und möglicherweise wurde solch eine Frage schon öfters gestellt aber ich hab noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.
Nach 4 angelfreien Jahren (armer armer Student ) möchte ich in diesem Jahr (dank Nebenjob) mal wieder anfangen aber nun bin ich völlig uninformiert, was die Gegebenheiten rund um den Angelschein angeht.
Ich hab mich mal in einem Angelladen über die aktuellen Preise für Angelkarten informiert. Für unsere Region (Rund um die Stadt Brandenburg) meinte die nette Dame es wären es jew. knapp 60 Euro für eine Raub- und Friedfisch-Jahreskarte, was mir nun etwas viel vorkommt. Meine letzte Jahresangelkarte aus dem Jahr 2003 kostete mich 36€ (Raub- und Friedfisch in einem).
Beim Stöbern im Internet bin ich nun jedenfalls auf eine Art Online Shop für Angelkarten in Berlin und Brandenburg gestoßen, wo man die Karten ordern kann. Es kommt mir aber wegen dem Preis nun auch schon wieder etwas spanisch vor:


> *Brandenburg*
> Alle Jahresangelkarten für Raubfisch beinhalten eine Senkerlaubnis
> 
> Jahresangelkarte
> (Kalenderjahr)
> Raub- u. Friedfischkarte
> (BR)
> € 20,-


Dort ist bei der Bestellung jedenfalls auch die Fischereischeinnummer anzugeben. darf man den Link hier posten? ich lass es erstmal... |rolleyes

Ist das denn ok so? Und was ist denn jetzt richtig?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

her den link!


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

http://www.fischersozietaet.de


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

wenn ich das so richtig sehe, dann schließen die €20 für Brandenburg nur einen Teil und nicht ganz Brandenburg ein. Aber ich denke mal mit €60,- für ganz BRB bist du ganz gut dran. In SA zahle ich etwa das gleiche.


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

ist ja nur die Region bei uns, leider nicht das ganze Land. Da wusst ich bisher aber auch nicht, dass da so stark differenziert wird. Mein Städtchen scheint in der Karte aus dem Shop wohl nur halb abgedeckt zu sein, wie ich inzwischen merkte :/

aber *jeweils* 60€ für eine relativ kleine Region?


----------



## schrauber78

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

nee, die €60 umfassen soweit ich weiß dann alle DAV-Gewässer (quasi fast alle Gewässer in BRB)


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

Hab mal inzwischen noch etwas mehr nachgeforscht.


> J 01   Havel   und Seen und Elbe   JAK  - F -   60,00 €   Havel   und Seen von Ketzin bis Jederitz km 143.6, Havel bei Quitzöbel,   Emstergewässer, Brandenburger und Rathenower Seen und                          Elbe : km 438 -   439,45; 443,9 - 444,38; 459 - 476.





> A 03   Raubfischanlage   Havel   Anlage-R -   65,00 €   Raubstrecke:   Havel bei Paretz km 32,6 bis Mühlendamm in Brandenburg, Rietzer See nördl.   Teil, Netzener See, Kloster See, Gohlitzsee, Silokanal und Niederhavel, Breitlingsee, Beetzsee und weitere   Gewässer ; Havel und Seen von Tieckow km 76 -143,6


macht wirklich 125€, was ich ja doch ganz schön happig finde :r


----------



## Fischpaule

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

Moin Evo
Erstmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB.
Bei den entsprechenden Gewässern handelt es sich um Produktionsgewässer die nicht dem DAV gehören, sondern von Fischern bewirtschaftet werden. Da bist du mit den entsprechenden Beiträgen noch günstig dabei.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

okay...
Ich finds jetzt aber doch etwas schockierend, dass ich für genau die gleichen Berechtigungen wie zum Jahre 2003 nun mehr als das 3-Fache zahlen darf.


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



Evo schrieb:


> nun mehr als das 3-Fache zahlen darf.



Willkommen in Brandenburgs Wirklichkeit 

Geanu die selbe Erkenntnis hatte ich auch und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dem DAV beizutreten. Das ist schlicht billiger.


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

ahh ok und wie läuft das dann genau?
Fischpaule meinte, dass die besagten Gewässer (warum gerade hier? *grml*) nicht dem DAV angehören. Ginge es als dav-mitglied prinzipiell trotzdem dort zu Angeln?


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

Die Havel von der Landesgrenze Berlin bis zum Mühlendamm der Stadt Brandenburg einschließlich Sacrow-Paretzer-Kanal, Weißer See, Jungfernsee, Tiefer See, Templiner See, Petzinsee, Schwielowsee, Havel vor Werder, Großer und Kleiner Zernsee, Phöbener Havel, Göttinsee und Trebelsee.
Als Mitglied des DAV, also im LAVB mit gültigem Mitgliedsausweis und aktueller Vollzahler-bzw. Jugendbeitragsmarke kriegst Du diese Karte für 0 Euronen.:q

MfG  Schlotterschätt#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

@Evo

Gewässer, die nicht dem DAV zuzurechnen sind, bedürfen auch für ein DAV-Mitglied einer gesonderten Erlaubnis.

Allerdings: in Brandeburg ein Gewässer zu finden, welches kein DAV-Gewässer ist, ist gar nicht mal so einfach


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

nunja aber das hatten wir in dem Thread ja bereits, dass die Gewässer hier wohl nicht dem DAV angehören :/
Die "günstige" Variante beinhaltet hier in dem Städtchen nur die Havel selbst, wobei da ja nicht die ganzen schönen Seen mit eingeschlossen sind. 
So wie es aussieht, werd ich wohl doch den vollen Batzen hinlegen müssen. Nicht schön, aber muss wohl...


----------



## Fischpaule

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Allerdings: in Brandeburg ein Gewässer zu finden, welches kein DAV-Gewässer ist, ist gar nicht mal so einfach



...das würde ich nicht sagen, der DAV bewirtschaftet nur etwas über 10% der Brandenburger Gewässerflächen und gerade im Berliner Raum sind die meisten Gewässer nicht von Vereinen bewirtschaftet.

#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

@Fischpaule

Wirklich nur 10% ? Hätte ich nicht gedacht - ganz erhlich.

In meinem "Jagdrevier" Schorfheide ist bis auf den Werbellinsee alles soweit DAV.


----------



## kulti007

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

wenn du im dav mitglied wirst, darfst du sogar im silokanal angeln #h

die radeweger erdelöcher, fuchstbruch, brielowerbruch, wuster erdelöcher und wie sie alle heißen rund um brandenburg sind doch alles dav gewässer. 

ich selber bin im dav, habe aber auch die havelkarte plus raubfisch und nachtangelerlaubnis für die emstergewässer. der preis ist wirklich hölle. das sind jedes jahr über 200 euronen.
aber was ist heute schon günstig |uhoh:|rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

nicht dass ich so auf den Silokanal wert legen würde 
(zumindest hab ich in meiner Jugend unzählige Bleie drin verloren und mags nicht wiederholen )


Du scheinst ja von hier zu kommen. wann wurden denn die Preise so stark angehoben? Zumindest war es ja mal wie hier schon beschrieben deutlich günstiger...


----------



## Bier

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

heyho.

siehe da. n brandenburjer!  ... meine jute, alte heimat! steht hohemstücken noch oder wurds schon komplett dem erdboden gleich gemacht? *G* muss brb unbeidngt in naher zukunft mal wieder n besuch abstatten.

also, et sollte 3 varianten an karten geben:

1. unterhavel + einige gewässer

2. oberhavel + einige gewässer

3. beides zusammen (hat mich 2002 übrigens 99 euros gekostet)

aso, und 4. natürlich der eintritt in den DAV! was in meinen augen die beste option ist! 80 € für über 1000 gewässer in Brandenburg u berlin.

http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewver/index.html

der silokanal wurde übrigens vor einigen jahren ausgebaggert, sollten kaum noch hänger drinne sein. da gibts übrigens nicht n7ur bleie, im gegenteil! *G* ... an der quenzbrücke ist so einiges möglich ... is mir allerdings neu, dat der silo-kanal davgewässer ist!

na dann angel mir ma nich alle fische weg in meiner alten heimat!


----------



## Fischpaule

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Fischpaule
> 
> Wirklich nur 10% ? Hätte ich nicht gedacht - ganz erhlich.
> 
> In meinem "Jagdrevier" Schorfheide ist bis auf den Werbellinsee alles soweit DAV.



Na gut, rund 12%|supergri

100.545 ha Wasserfläche insgesamt und davon 12.000ha der DAV

#h


----------



## kulti007

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

ich wohne 30km weit weg von der stadt. na seit dem der silokanal ausgebaut wurde ist es doch nicht mehr so schlim. aber das ist auch der zanderanlaufpunkt nummer eins rund um brb

so teuer ist es erst seit zwei jahre. früher war die havel in mehrere abschnitte geteilt wofür es karten gab. jetzt bezahlt man einen höheren preis, kann aber fast überall angeln. nachteile sind, nachtangelerlaubnis nur für bestimmte abschnitte und ziemlich teuer. raubfischangeln nicht überall erlaubt. an vielen teilen der havel und havelgewässer ist das angeln nur mit boot möglich.


----------



## kulti007

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



Bier schrieb:


> heyho.
> 
> also, et sollte 3 varianten an karten geben:
> 
> 1. unterhavel + einige gewässer
> 
> 2. oberhavel + einige gewässer
> 
> 3. beides zusammen (hat mich 2002 übrigens 99 euros gekostet)
> 
> aso, und 4. natürlich der eintritt in den DAV! was in meinen augen die beste option ist! 80 € für über 1000 gewässer in Brandenburg u berlin.
> 
> http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewver/index.html
> 
> der silokanal wurde übrigens vor einigen jahren ausgebaggert, sollten kaum noch hänger drinne sein. da gibts übrigens nicht n7ur bleie, im gegenteil! *G* ... an der quenzbrücke ist so einiges möglich ... is mir allerdings neu, dat der silo-kanal davgewässer ist!
> 
> na dann angel mir ma nich alle fische weg in meiner alten heimat!



der silokanal ist nicht dav....dav mitgliedern ist es gestattet dort zu angeln#h

die drei kartenvarrieanten gibts net mehr ...


----------



## Evo

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

Silokanal Zandergebiet Nr.1? Eii schön zu wissen 
Sie blieben mir damals verwärt aber vllt wird es ja dieses Jahr mal was. 
An die (Ex-)Brandenburger hier: was gibt es denn sonst noch für wissenswerte Gewässer hier in der Stadt und nahen Umgebung?
Damals hab ich ja alles nur mit dem Fahrrad bereißt und bis auf meine 3 Gewässer hab ich eigentlich auch nix beangelt.

@ Bier: Die Hohenstückenfrage hab ich dir mal per PN beantwortet


----------



## Bier

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die Havel von der Landesgrenze Berlin bis zum Mühlendamm der Stadt Brandenburg einschließlich Sacrow-Paretzer-Kanal, Weißer See, Jungfernsee, Tiefer See, Templiner See, Petzinsee, Schwielowsee, Havel vor Werder, Großer und Kleiner Zernsee, Phöbener Havel, Göttinsee und Trebelsee.
> Als Mitglied des DAV, also im LAVB mit gültigem Mitgliedsausweis und aktueller Vollzahler-bzw. Jugendbeitragsmarke kriegst Du diese Karte für 0 Euronen.:q
> 
> MfG  Schlotterschätt#h



wie jetzt? wo gibts das denm? na immer her damit! 
wäre ne runde sache!

das mit dem silokanal ist ja auch n ding, wusst ich nicht. wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war der silokanal teilweise dav-gewässer. und nun können dav-mitglieder einfach so angeln? ohne draufzahlen? klasse! 

edith: nun, brandenburg ist ja voll mit wasser und das umland! Der beetzsee isn super gewässer - leider meist schlecht drann zu kommen so ohne boot, die plane, fuchsbruch, breitlingsee, son kleiner bach bei neue mühle - buckau oder so, das beste ist und bleibt meiner meinung nach aber die havel! das sind die gewässer die mir so auf anhieb einfallen ... gibt ja unzählig viele ...


----------



## kulti007

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*



Bier schrieb:


> wie jetzt? wo gibts das denm? na immer her damit!
> wäre ne runde sache!



er meinte die karte für die oberhavel (landesgrenze berlin brandenburg bis vorstadtschleuse brandenburg) gibts beim dav gratis dazu.


----------



## Bier

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

hab mich gestern mal im angelladen erkundigt. 2,50€ wollen se wohl für haben. das ist zwar nicht ganz umsonst, aber trotzdem n guter preis ...


----------



## gese99

*AW: Angelschein in Brandenburg*

Hi kulti,

wo steht denn das ich als dav-mitglied den silokanal beangeln darf, und darf ich dort auch auf Raubfisch angeln und wie siehts mit einen Nachtangelgenehmigung aus.

PS: entschuldige die Fragerei, aber du scheinst dich ja ein bischen auszukennen und im netz ist kein antwort auf meine Fragen zu finden.


----------

